# Electric vs Gas Roasting



## healthykv (Jun 29, 2013)

Can someone tell me the difference between coffee roasted on electric roaster and gas roaster?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Nothing - other than exactly that...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What about wood roasting?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Again it's just a different fuel source, though I don't know how you could ever get consistent results using wood.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yah I know. I just went pat a new cafe and its USP, seems to be that it sold wood roasted coffee. Was a little perplexed


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There's a roaster up in the Pitlochry area that claims to wood-roast its beans......lol

Their name escapes me, but their espresso blend wasn't that great.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

UE Coffee Roasters is also another wood roaster that springs to mind


----------

